# Bob Sikes 8-5-13



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Went out to Bob Sikes late Monday night. Stayed until around 9am Tuesday. Bite was very slow. Caught a small croaker, several catfish, grunts, and pinfish. Caught a cow ray with a wing span of 34 inches. Man was that sucker heavy and wore me out! It was pissed to be up on the bridge and would lift itself up and slam down on the bridge hard with a solid thud! Was a powerful creature and it gave one hell of a fight giving me a deep tissue bruise on my hand that still is very sore. Last thing I hooked into was a nice flounder around 18-20 inches that came off the hook just as I was trying to pull him over the rail. Usually I don't get upset but I sure did want that sucker in the frying pan 
Oh well, maybe next time :yes:


----------



## DaveS (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice catch! Sorry about your hand though.

Dave


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Must have had that drag set way low! You keep the ray?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Almost had to put the drag in lockdown mode just to hang on to it. Very powerful! Out of all the different species I've caught over the years that was the 1st Cow Ray so I let it go. I've read the meat is more like beef. Really would rather of had that dang Flounder!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Did he almost strip all your line?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Did he almost strip all your line?


 Yes except about the last 20ft while trying to wear him down. Got him close and then let him run on a fairly tight drag back and forth quite a few times. Wasn't running out of energy but I was so I snugged it up and horsed him back where I could get my net under him. Damn near didn't have enough left to pull him up and de-hook him much less lower and revive his heavy butt. Was one hell of a workout and am still sore!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Man that's just a baby one!! Jk man but they get BIG. I have caught so many of em its not even funny
They put up a helluva fight too. I would say my personal best is around fifty pounds. What's really fun is when you have seven poles in the water and a school of them picks up the bait on every line while my buddy avid is down the bridge. That night was crazy I think I managed three of them landed the rest no choice but to snap off.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> Man that's just a baby one!! Jk man but they get BIG. I have caught so many of em its not even funny
> They put up a helluva fight too. I would say my personal best is around fifty pounds. What's really fun is when you have seven poles in the water and a school of them picks up the bait on every line while my buddy avid is down the bridge. That night was crazy I think I managed three of them landed the rest no choice but to snap off.


Alright there Mr. Funny man :laughing:
Dude that sucker was so heavy he was pissed and shakin the bridge when he slammed down on it! Joker was solid for sure. Looking back I wish I had taken a video :yes: Guess I was more overtaken by grief from loosing that damn flounder 
Oh yeah. I was using my regular 4 poles. Just pulled him up on deck as I then had a big cat, then the flounder all in order. 2 of those cow rays would have given me a damn stroke!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

My 9yr old wanted me to take him fishing but we got out pretty late and couldn't go to the regular spot. About 2 hours and caught 3 large sailcats, a small sand perch (I think), and a small 16inch redfish. Wish I could catch a damn break and pull in a legal fish soon. Dang it!


----------

